# Opsec



## druglas (Apr 13, 2012)

[background=rgb(251, 251, 255)]since i started reading bg forums and really got into blowpipes i eventually ran into someone who also liked slingshots. So, i get into slingshots and buy a variety to figure out what i like. in the slingshot forums i find some of the guys i know from the bg forums. cool. now...the plot thickens. someone mentions a bob or bug out bag...what the **** is that? i look it up and now there is a third new planet for me to explore. yea !! i can now justify getting new toys. guns, [/background][background=rgb(251, 251, 255)]machetes[/background][background=rgb(251, 251, 255)], big knives, cool gadgets. yes ! i read, read, read about survival. i find an article on operational security. if you let everyone know you are ready for anything then if the shtf then you will have a line at your door for supplies. [/background]
here's my concern. i buy with a credit card, i shop amazon and i watch gear reviews on youtube. after price shopping on amazon when i went to youtube all the ads were the things i was interested in. guns , emergency candles, packs, a 22 survival rifle. youtube is in my face with the things i looked at on amazon. the exact list. 
so, have i already blown opsec?
if i sign up for a survival forum am i not exposing myself even more?
use cash only and buy everything in person?
jeeze, even my groceries are documented...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The adds served up in a lot of places on the net are usually based on your Google search history.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the 2012 thing has people paranoid, many of us have always had variations of the BOB, SHTF, WROL gear with us our whole lives. extra clothes, shoes, water............... its just common sense, to prepare for at the minimum 'BASICS" should always be near by. OPSEC? seriously? lose the computer, telephone, plastic...................... one of the guys on this forum showed me just how ignorant to all this we really are. if its gonna get you its gonna get you, no matter how well prepared you think you are







BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont forget to include in your b.o.b. , chapstick .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> dont forget to include in your b.o.b. , chapstick .


duhh?? got to get your supplies somehow!


----------



## druglas (Apr 13, 2012)

Guys...i was responding to an article i read on the survival cache website. I,m neither paraniod nor afraid. Moderate preperations make sense to me...but i don,t want to wave my arms any more than needed. Buying from a physical store with cash makes sense to me. Balance guys...balance.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

newconvert said:


> the 2012 thing has people paranoid, many of us have always had variations of the BOB, SHTF, WROL gear with us our whole lives. extra clothes, shoes, water............... its just common sense, to prepare for at the minimum 'BASICS" should always be near by. OPSEC? seriously? lose the computer, telephone, plastic...................... one of the guys on this forum showed me just how ignorant to all this we really are. if its gonna get you its gonna get you, no matter how well prepared you think you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Thoughtcrime does not entail death: thoughtcrime is death."

LGD


----------

